# Is 7 hours in a tent with Clarkson, Hammond + May a good thing?



## paddyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

So my other half casually applied to be part of the audience in the Grand Tour tent - found out yesterday we have 2 tickets

Filming is next Wednesday in Oxfordshire from 11 am to (approx) 6pm

Whilst I think we are probably lucky to have got tickets I'm now wondering if its all worth it

We're both self employed so that side of things is easy - if we want a day off we take one

However we are in Yorkshire so its at least 3 1/2 hours down there with a lot of standing around and takes and retakes and does Clarkson become seriously annoying in the flash after a while?

Anybody else done this?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd like to do it through curiosity. 

Reading the reports of other people that have gone a long it is a long day. You're standing around for long periods of time with nothing happening. 

I also read it was cold with a lack of refreshments. 

It's still something you'll only get to do once.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with Kerr even if it's to "tick a box" to say you've done it I'd defo go.

I've done a couple of live tapings in L.A. for Big Bang Theory and the half hour programme (which is about 20 odd minutes once you take out ad breaks) was about 4-5 hours in total. I was also in the audience for the late late show with James Corden (complete **** but that's another story) I had a ball though and would definitely recommend it though it was in a studio so may be different :thumb:


----------



## paddyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

Kerr said:


> I'd like to do it through curiosity.
> 
> Reading the reports of other people that have gone a long it is a long day. You're standing around for long periods of time with nothing happening.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Kerr - yes that confirms my suspicions really

In the terms + conditions you have to leave your coat in a cloakroom so it looks like we'd need 3 or 4 jumpers + thermals

And yes I'd also seen in the t + c's that no refreshments are allowed in the tent

I wonder what happens when there is a break and everybody is let out of the tent? Is that around 200 people charging for a few portaloos .... but then if we've not had anything to drink that side of things won't be a problem!


----------



## paddyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

macca666 said:


> I agree with Kerr even if it's to "tick a box" to say you've done it I'd defo go.
> 
> I've done a couple of live tapings in L.A. for Big Bang Theory and the half hour programme (which is about 20 odd minutes once you take out ad breaks) was about 4-5 hours in total. I was also in the audience for the late late show with James Corden (complete **** but that's another story) I had a ball though and would definitely recommend it though it was in a studio so may be different :thumb:


I think I'll have a Google around and see if I can find anything from people who have done the Grand Tour tent

I tend to think we will probably go ... after all we'll never know if we don't! :thumb:


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

I went to the filming of the old top gear with them presenting it, was only about 3 hours worth of filming but they did break halfway through and we all went outside where they provided drinks and snacks. You could then go back in and look over the cars and the cool wall!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

Chris9980 said:


> I went to the filming of the old top gear with them presenting it, was only about 3 hours worth of filming but they did break halfway through and we all went outside where they provided drinks and snacks. You could then go back in and look over the cars and the cool wall!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds interesting - we were thinking that did there used to be a bit more interaction and mingling with the crowd with Clarkson, Hammond + May when they were doing the old Top Gear?

They seem to sit up on a stage in the Grand Tour or behind a desk


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

At the break, they would mingle with the crowd, got pics of my sister with Hammond and may, and a very blurry one of Clarkson!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Having been to the old Top Gear (went for the whole day including all the rehearsals ) I would say its worth it. Some of the off-camera stuff is very funny to see / hear. There is often a lot that can't ever be shown lol


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Spooky, I got offered the same date, but due to work I had to turn it down, my view would be try it what have you to lose?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I got tickets for the old TG last minute and turned them down. 

I regret it now, it something that you won’t have a 2nd chance at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

We got a second chance with old top gear, lucky to go twice but both times we didn’t have a celebrity on the sofa!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

Many thanks for all the replies + useful comments

Taking it all on board we have decided its a goer so we'll be heading down to Oxfordshire on Wednesday morning for a day in the Grand Tour tent

Will of course report back here how it goes + what we make of it

Cheers folks :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

packard said:


> Spooky, I got offered the same date, but due to work I had to turn it down, my view would be try it what have you to lose?


They are both self employed so two days money lol.

Gonz.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

I did the taping in Whitby last year for season one. I really enjoyed it and learned a lot about how they make the show.
You arrive get checked in and given a wrist band before you get to go through security and into the holding tent. There is a cloakroom section to ditch you coat, you also have to hand over your mobile phones.

Theres tea/coffee and biscuits and for us they brought in Fish and Chips about 30 mins before the start of filming. 

Go to the loo at this point.

Then you get taken into the main tent and you will be told where to stand, if your ugly you will be positioned off camera!

Recording took about 3.5 hours will a break for Tea and a snack halfway through.

Filming is very much like watching the show, they record the thinks and then you watch the films on big screens in the tent. In between take there is plenty of **** taking and jokes from the boys and its very strange hearing them swear!.

Was a cracking day out and would love to do it again given the chance.


----------



## paddyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

deano_uk said:


> I did the taping in Whitby last year for season one. I really enjoyed it and learned a lot about how they make the show.
> You arrive get checked in and given a wrist band before you get to go through security and into the holding tent. There is a cloakroom section to ditch you coat, you also have to hand over your mobile phones.
> 
> Theres tea/coffee and biscuits and for us they brought in Fish and Chips about 30 mins before the start of filming.
> ...


Sounds like you really enjoyed it ..... I think the fish + chips would be the icing on the cake - we love Whitby and we particularly love decent fish + chips of the sort you find in Whitby

Thanks for the comments - really looking forward to it now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so what was it like? any good?


----------

